# Planted Tank Photo Contest



## aquarist.me (May 2, 2013)

We wanted to invite your community to participate in our Planted Tank photo contest with http://reddit.com/r/PlantedTank & Marine Depot. You can enter your planted tank to win 1 of 4 $25 gift cards to MarineDepot.com. Submission cutoff is May 4th. If anyone is interested, rules & details on how to participate are here:
http://aquarist.me/users/aquarist_m...r-marine-depot-r-plantedtank-photo-contest--3


----------

